# Game 55: Heat @ Bulls



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, February 22nd--8:30ET









Miami Heat
(40-14)

vs.









Chicago Bulls
(26-23)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Malik Allen
Wesley Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to take care of business. I know with our caoching staff, Haslem, Wade and Shaq all participating in all star weekend we wont be on top of our game, so i dont expect a blowout, but we still have to be able to beat the teams we should beat. I expect it to be a close game with the heats experience stealing the win late in the 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we have to take care of business. I know with our caoching staff, Haslem, Wade and Shaq all participating in all star weekend we wont be on top of our game, so i dont expect a blowout, but we still have to be able to beat the teams we should beat. I expect it to be a close game with the heats experience stealing the win late in the 4th.


I would agree...we'll be sloppy early but hopefully our vets pull through for the win in the end


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

one year ago we would have laughed about discussing if we win or loose because we were in the middle of good and bad and the bulls were bad, this season we are on the top and they are in the middle of top and bottom....
I'm still laughing, because I think we will win, but they definitely got better!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> one year ago we would have laughed about discussing if we win or loose because we were in the middle of good and bad and the bulls were bad, this season we are on the top and they are in the middle of top and bottom....
> I'm still laughing, because I think we will win, but they definitely got better!


i don't think its that laughable from our part just cause they have man potential on that team and they don't tire.

but still :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

Good luck from a bulls fan...you have a great team...I just want to say, yes, a majority of the time you guys will beat us..I agree....but as some of the bulls' wins have shown on any given night any team can beat another.. one thing I know for sure is our young guys will come out playing defense and trying their hardest, which is way more than I could say about this team the last couple of years.

Good luck, and I look forward to a great game.

as for my prediction

Bulls 97
Heat 89

gordon and deng lead the way for the bulls
wade and shaq of course for the heat

come on , I gotta pick my team to win :wink: 

should be a great game, good luck.. watching wade and gordon go at it in the 4th quarter should be fun


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Hoping for a W!*

It wouldn't suprise me if we lost. I can't count on Shaq being ready to play after All-Star weekend. The next 10 games will probably determine if we are going to get the top seed in the East. We could extend our lead as Detroit gets ready to go out West on a 6 game trip after tonight. At Indy tomorrow won't be any easier.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Hoping for a W!*

Anyone else notice how the media keeps talking about how Detroit is so hot....

well we've won 7 in a row (2nd only to Houston, who's last loss came from who?)
and 9 of last 10. 

We're pretty hot ourselves


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

heat 98
bulls 92

D-wade is gonna have a monster game now that he is rested up after all-star weekend. 

Bulls will keep it close but heat will go on late 4th Q run


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Hoping for a W!*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone else notice how the media keeps talking about how Detroit is so hot....
> 
> well we've won 7 in a row (2nd only to Houston, who's last loss came from who?)
> and 9 of last 10.
> ...



You're right, I didn't realize that.

Either way the Pistons are hot and they are the defending champs, so they are going to get media attention whether we like it or not.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This looks bad...

Shaq is down...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

f***


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hes prolly done for the game...

Hopefully not for the season...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shaq's limp off the court*

That looked very bad, almost as bad as the fall.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> f***


You said it :sad: 

I really hope he's ok.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i cant watch this game now


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

come on now you cant give up when atleast we have 1 star left.

Anything is possible.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is gettin an x-ray on his left knee...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

othella harrington .. what a bum
that was the most delayed flop ever.. thats why shaq didnt see that coming. to me, it didnt look bad cause his knees didnt twist or buckle on the replay. im just praying he's ok, hopefully it's just a sprain and he will miss a couple of games.
we're playing pretty well, running alot and playing good d. so at least we have that going for us.
everyone pray for shaq


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is playing amazing. 

Man, I still can't believe Shaq got hurt.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hopefully it isn't serious and he'll be back for the playoffs. The last thing I want to see happen is the Pistons repeating.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The x-rays were negative!!!

Its only a left knee strain!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow thats good news.. i knew that halfcourt shot was going to fall!!!! too bad it didnt count!!! so mad


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn Damn Damn Damn

So Damn Close To The 3 Pointer Either Way It Was Amazing.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1997608


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WANG "THE DODGER" ZHI ZHI!










6 Points in the 3rd quarter baby! He also has a steal.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Heat are playing very good considering our big men are in foul trouble and Shaq is out. I never thought we'd be winning when the Dodger plays a whole quarter.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these refs are atrocious....bulls are mugging us on every rebound and we arent getting any calls


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!!!!?????

Second Change point:
Bulls:19
HEAT:0(Zero)


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

If this game comes down to the wire The Dodger better have the ball in crunch time...

He sure is playing a lot, and not too badly at all.

THERE HE IS FOR TWO NOW!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You see what happens when Wade shoots with confidence. That's what I'm talking about. No way we lose this game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WANGGGG

I'm really impressed with Deng by the way. He's going to be an all star for years to come.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wang is getting it done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade with a long J again. There is no one that can guard him when he's shooting with confidence.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a freakin block by Wade!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the NASTY block on Deng!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what the hell damon, he has to step to duhon there. we have to answer this little run


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Anderson hits!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Gordon with the lucky 3...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Can you say CAG!? Wow. 

Eddie choking again.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ben Gordon... 

All I can say is WTF


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If we lose its cuz E.J. choked on the WIDE OPEN 3!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

EDDIE JONES! 

What more is there to say??


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Damnit Eddie Jones


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. missed another WIDE OPEN 3!!! :curse:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> If we lose its cuz E.J. choked on the WIDE OPEN 3!!!


T-W-I-C-E

And people get mad when I call him the POS that he is in the clutch..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea..eddie is worthless in the clutch


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We need a clutch shot from someone...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

GREAT defense

C'mon Flash


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon for 3.....please


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh Babyyyyy Ej!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Eddie


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

OMFG, Eddie making me eat my words!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. hit the clutch shot!!! :laugh: 

WOW...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow.. Way to redeem yourself EJ


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

O


M



G


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eddie was due for that. its been about 2 or 3 years so thats about right.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea..eddie is worthless in the clutch


LOL, he's still worthless in the clutch. That was luck, but EJ definately gets the excuse tonight with that play! 

Hey, if he can win it in OT for us or contribute to the win, I'll change my username to P.O.S. :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it's about time Eddie.....

WOW


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if we put eddie or wade on gordon and eddie doesnt shoot it when the game is on the line we will win


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:laugh: 

I'm praying EJ wins the game so you can change your name to POS.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Ben Gordon is making us his b-tch


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

2-man team...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe this crap. Play some defense on freakin Ben Gordon please.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ridiculoussssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wtf , we havent scored in like 10 minutes..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're gonna lose but only because Shaq went down!!!

Cheap W...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Lets go DWizzle you gotta step up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Local News just reported that Shaq is out for the season. :no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

none of this would have happened if EJ didnt miss those 2 open looks.


Edit just now finally EJ makes a 3 and Heat didnt get a rebound that sux.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damm it , we cant catch a breaK


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Bad call refs.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Local News just reported that Shaq is out for the season. :no:


What???


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Heated said:


> Local News just reported that Shaq is out for the season. :no:




SAY WHAT

link?

anything?


why....its negative isnt it?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> Local News just reported that Shaq is out for the season. :no:


WHATTTTTT!? Where you hear this?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Local News just reported that Shaq is out for the season. :no:


hope this aint true....what station


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

BigWill33176 said:


> SAY WHAT
> 
> link?
> 
> ...


The XRay is negative, but if I'm right it can still be something with his ACL.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe this crap.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> WHATTTTTT!? Where you hear this?


The Channel 5 news on NBC. I hope it isn't true, but they said it.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:gopray:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

DON TBELIEVE THAT REPORT ON SHAQ ITS A MILD STRAIN , hes gonna miss 2 weeks max

i say let DJ take this last 3!!!come on heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon had a pretty good look


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Heat game is still going!!!

They woulda said something if Shaq was done for the season!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

oh well what r u going to do.. shaq didnt play and gordon hits 3's off the backboard.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*We should've won.*

Tough lose, but good effort without Shaq. I really can care less about the loss, I just hope Shaq is baq soon! :yes:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyways, my mother came in and told me this, I didn't see it for myself as I was watching the game. She came in the room and said, "You better return your Heat tickets, because the News just reported Shaq will be out for the season." Maybe they said "could" be out for season, I don't know. I went looking for links and the only one I could find is saying Shaq will be evaluated before the game against Indiana.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7014525/


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Your mom was just teasing you.

I doubt maybe 2-4 weeks off.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> Anyways, my mother came in and told me this, I didn't see it for myself as I was watching the game. She came in the room and said, "You better return your Heat tickets, because the News just reported Shaq will be out for the season." Maybe they said "could" be out for season, I don't know. I went looking for links and the only one I could find is saying Shaq will be evaluated before the game against Indiana.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7014525/


Yeah, I doubt any one knows how long he'll be out just yet. We gotta wait for tomorow for that. Hopefully he'll be fine and we get Zo soon. We're gonna need him badly with Shaq out. We couldn't grab a freakin rebound tonight.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> The XRay is negative, but if I'm right it can still be something with his ACL.



Xray cant tell much. Need an MRI to check out the ligaments...they could have a good idea if some ligaments are torn. I get the feel its 50/50 he is done for the year. 340 pounds is a lot for a ligament to hold.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

everytime i see that replay it looks more and more like othella intentially took him out. if u watch, wade draws contact, makes the pass, and then othella looks back at shaq, then starts falling. shaq takes a step, and then othella hits the ground.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

When are they going to give him an MRI that would suck for the Heat if they lost him for the year and it would basically put a lot of things up in the air in the Eastern Conf.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

maswe12 said:


> Xray cant tell much. Need an MRI to check out the ligaments...they could have a good idea if some ligaments are torn. I get the feel its 50/50 he is done for the year. 340 pounds is a lot for a ligament to hold.


Yeah, that's what I thought. Thanks for the info and welcome to the boards.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

blkwdw13 said:


> it would basically put a lot of things up in the air in the Eastern Conf.


Na, it would basically give the Pistons another shot at the title.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

everyone pray


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> Na, it would basically give the Pistons another shot at the title.



Yup. This team cant win without Shaq. Go from the most dynamic to probably the easiest team to defend. Bulls just molested Wade tonight...no one else is good enough to get Wade the ball without shaq distracting them. 

Its scary. I know there wasnt any twisting of the knee, but the way he came down on that knee but a ton of weight on the ACL. and if you watch the replay...the knee gave right away and he went down. Its not a good sign that he didnt come back to the bench...even without an MRI you usually can have a good idea if something is torn.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> Na, it would basically give the Pistons another shot at the title.


We already had a good shot, contrary to what you might of thought. 

That said, I hope Shaq gets better.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn, let's hope Zo can hold down the C spot for awhile...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> one year ago we would have laughed about discussing if we win or loose because we were in the middle of good and bad and the bulls were bad, this season we are on the top and they are in the middle of top and bottom....
> I'm still laughing, because I think we will win, but they definitely got better!



:none: Not laughing anymore, but not only because of the loss but because of the injury of Shaq... :sad:


----------

